# Amswtr's Traincase [posted on her behalf]



## Chelsea (May 6, 2005)

THIS IS NOT MY (Chelsea) TRAINCASE! It belongs to *AMSWTR*. 



My train case, it's the Inline Pro case from cococosmetics.com

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=931

Closeup, there's a lot of Bare Escentuals blushes, NARS products, MAC pigments and glitters:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=932

Another Closeup, the small vials are loose powder eyeshadows from various brands, I put them in small vials so I would have more room.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=933

More eyeshadows, I keep a lot of my full size items in plastic drawers I bought from Target.  It helps keep the space down in my train case.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=934


----------



## Bianca (May 6, 2005)

Impressive Chelsea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 6, 2005)

daaaammmmmnnn girlllll!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 6, 2005)

shit that girl has a lot of mac stuff. No offense. Thx


----------



## Demosthenes (May 6, 2005)

I'm lemming that traincase now!


----------



## Jillith (May 6, 2005)

That is rad, what a great collection.  I love looking at pics of other people's makeup!  Hope to see more soon.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eta: where did you get those tiny little vials?  I love how all the colors are so easy to see.


----------



## niecypiecy (May 6, 2005)

That thing is amazing!  I want one!


----------



## amswtr (May 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:
			
		

> THIS IS NOT MY (Chelsea) TRAINCASE! It belongs to *AMSWTR*.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for moving this for me.  It only took me two days to find the Train case section, lol.  I'm a dork.  Thanks again.


----------



## amswtr (May 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillith* 
_That is rad, what a great collection.  I love looking at pics of other people's makeup!  Hope to see more soon.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eta: where did you get those tiny little vials?  I love how all the colors are so easy to see._

 
I got them from a place online called suburstbottle.com, here's the link to the exact vial I bought:
http://www.sunburstbottle.com/s.nl/s...t.A/id.1726/.f


----------



## Jillith (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Miss Mandy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've got to get some of those.  I'm always so scared I'm going to spill an entire pigment on the carpet or something.  Plus I love being able to see everything in one glance.  Makes choosing color combos easier.


----------

